# The Linden Method. Does it work?



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Because I have been seriously contemplating on trying it.

Dude looks pretty serious about his shit namsayin.

Views? has anyone tried it? I know it has this one year garantee type thing and if it doesnt work, bam! you get your money back.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/113408903/The_Linden_Method_Anti-Anxiety_Program.zip . here ya go, find out for yourself. i did the program at the end of my recovery and i deduced that if i had done it at the beginning of my recovery i would have recovered much faster.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I tried listening to a few of his tapes, didnt read the book part though. The meditation worked good, but i couldnt get into the hole thing, and maybe thats why it never worked.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/113408903/The_Linden_Method_Anti-Anxiety_Program.zip . here ya go, find out for yourself. i did the program at the end of my recovery and i deduced that if i had done it at the beginning of my recovery i would have recovered much faster.


Thanks alot for that! 
How does it feel to be recovered?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

pretty great. to be honest, it feels the way it used to, it just feels normal. when i first recovered it was pretty exhilerating. now, i'm pretty used to it and very very glad to be back.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> pretty great. to be honest, it feels the way it used to, it just feels normal. when i first recovered it was pretty exhilerating. now, i'm pretty used to it and very very glad to be back.


So happy for ya babe! I feel like im gonna be recovering soon enough. I rarely have episodes anymore, and when I do, its not nearly as bad as it used to be. plus I have no more panic attacks!

Oh and again thanks for the link you sent me. But I thought there were videos?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i think there are but they don't download properly, ah well, it's the free version. lol. still ver helpful. be sure to read the manual, very inspiring.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Its good to listen to these. I don't have time right now, but theres a lot to ask and say after listening to it. Just the interview alone.

What would Linden say to night panics? Those are really the only ones i've had. You wake up in the middle of a panic attack.

And also that it runs in my family and some of the people in it don't fear anything including fear but that things will still trigger some form of attack, including flourescent lights causeing aggitation even though they arent even thinking about it at all.

So yeah he's right. and its good stuff. But I think theres some disorders that are a bit different. Lots of people panic while relaxing and not really thinking about anything. More of an adrenaline thing than a fear thing may be.. may be more of a "fucking hate that bitch so much" than "What if she tries to kill me". And I think it can be more subconscious sometimes. I dunno.

Edit: One time I walked into the panic like he suggests. I was falling asleep and started to have a panic attack and I was like "cmon... what you got.. bring it.. one move man.. bring it..... i can take it.. it doesn't even bother me" And I kept buzzing and buzzing and buzzing for a long time until I was like. Fuck this and started to move around and got it to go away... by moving around

------ seriously may be I have a really bad neurological condition. That story doesn't even sound right. The whole physical sensation revolved around falling asleep and being "still". It goes away if I move around or flail. But like Linden even says - everybody has such different experiences that peopel feel like they are alone even amongst other sufferers.


----------

